# Intel Pentium G3258 auf 6.861,7 MHz übertaktet: Neuer Rekord



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Intel Pentium G3258 auf 6.861,7 MHz übertaktet: Neuer Rekord*

					Der chinesische Extrem-Übertakter DFORDOG hat vergangenen Monat den aktuellen Rekord für den höchstgetakteten Pentium G3258 aufgestellt. Dabei wurde einer der beiden Kerne auf 6.861,7 MHz gejagt, wobei als Mainboard das Z97 MPower MAX AC aus dem Hause MSI diente. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Intel Pentium G3258 auf 6.861,7 MHz übertaktet: Neuer Rekord*


----------



## Notafreak (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Intel Pentium G3258 auf 6.861,7 MHz übertaktet: Neuer Rekord*

Uh der kostet nur 60€ würde mein zweitpc eingehn, würd ich mir sowas auf 5ghz bashen 
Mir geht das quälen von günstigen cpus ab


----------



## Rolk (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Intel Pentium G3258 auf 6.861,7 MHz übertaktet: Neuer Rekord*

Wenn die 5 GHz mit normalen Kühlmethoden wenigstens annähernd machbar wären, aber das scheint ja Utopie zu sein.


----------



## sinchilla (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Intel Pentium G3258 auf 6.861,7 MHz übertaktet: Neuer Rekord*

der takt wurde natürlich mit dem boxed kühler erreicht


----------



## bootzeit (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Intel Pentium G3258 auf 6.861,7 MHz übertaktet: Neuer Rekord*

Och 4,5 Ghz. mit ner Kompaktwasserkühlung sollten schon "locker" drin sein .


----------



## IluBabe (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Intel Pentium G3258 auf 6.861,7 MHz übertaktet: Neuer Rekord*

mit nem performanten Luftkühler 60€+ sind die 4,5GHz auch drin. Da brauchts keine WaKü. Die Frage ist eher ob die günstigen Z-Boards nicht irgendwann durchbrutzeln bei solcher Belastung.


----------



## sinchilla (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Intel Pentium G3258 auf 6.861,7 MHz übertaktet: Neuer Rekord*

4,6 ghz sind auch mit dem boxed drin der is so klein der brauch sogar wärme von aussen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zUsM_dE228

warum sollte ein z-board brutzeln das muss doch aucn nen 4770k & co mit oc handlen können


----------



## IluBabe (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Intel Pentium G3258 auf 6.861,7 MHz übertaktet: Neuer Rekord*



sinchilla schrieb:


> warum sollte ein z-board brutzeln das muss doch aucn nen 4770k & co mit oc handlen können


Weil das Z97Mer von Asrock beispielsweise nur 3 Phasen hat. Bei 50Watt die der Pentium zieht ist das pro Phase unter Umständen noch erträglich, empfehlenswert wahrscheinlich aber nicht. Nen i7 mit 1,2V+ für ordentlich Takt, zieht für die 4Kerne mit 8 Threads 100Watt+X (meiner einer zieht laut HW Info 78 Watt bei 4GHz und da bin ich noch "nur" bei 1,12V). Deswegen haben übertakter Boards alla ROGSerie oder Gigabyte SOX usw. alle 8, 10 oder 12 Phasen und entsprechend viele Mosfets/Spawas um die Last zu verteilen. 

Und deswegen grillen soviel ihre Boards mit FX-8350 aufwärts, weil da die CPU schon 125Watt ohne OC zieht, aber die günstigen Boards mitgenommen werden, man will ja ein "billiges AMD" System und dann haben eben diese günstigen Boards nicht mal Kühler auf den Spawas und entsprechend wenig Phasen. Schlussendlich mercken se die Leistung reicht nicht und wollen mit OC das ausgleichen, folglich rauchts.


----------



## Rolk (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Intel Pentium G3258 auf 6.861,7 MHz übertaktet: Neuer Rekord*



sinchilla schrieb:


> 4,6 ghz sind auch mit dem boxed drin der is so klein der brauch sogar wärme von aussen


 
Ich hab auch schon Tests gesehen wo mit halbwegs alltagstauglichen Spannungen bei 4,3 GHz Schluss war. Irgendwie funzt bei mir dein Link nicht.


----------



## sinchilla (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Intel Pentium G3258 auf 6.861,7 MHz übertaktet: Neuer Rekord*

habe den link repariert. sicher gibs ausnahmen bezüglich der oc-tauglichkeit & zwar in beide richtungen die einen nennen sich engeneering sample & die andern taktkrüppel.

aber im groben mittel sollten 4.4-4.8 ghz etwa drin sein.


----------



## Lowmotion (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Intel Pentium G3258 auf 6.861,7 MHz übertaktet: Neuer Rekord*

Einfach zu sagen, dass die CPU xx Ghz schafft ist ja richtig und wiederum falsch. Denn wer kauft ein 1000 Euro System und setzt dann einen Pentium-K rein?

Z Board und Extra Kühler kosten einen fetten Aufpreis.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Intel Pentium G3258 auf 6.861,7 MHz übertaktet: Neuer Rekord*



IluBabe schrieb:


> Weil das Z97Mer von Asrock beispielsweise nur 3 Phasen hat. Bei 50Watt die der Pentium zieht ist das pro Phase unter Umständen noch erträglich, empfehlenswert wahrscheinlich aber nicht. Nen i7 mit 1,2V+ für ordentlich Takt, zieht für die 4Kerne mit 8 Threads 100Watt+X (meiner einer zieht laut HW Info 78 Watt bei 4GHz und da bin ich noch "nur" bei 1,12V). Deswegen haben übertakter Boards alla ROGSerie oder Gigabyte SOX usw. alle 8, 10 oder 12 Phasen und entsprechend viele Mosfets/Spawas um die Last zu verteilen.



Abgesehen davon, dass afaik bislang kein Hersteller 12 Phasen für die CPU verbaut (auch wenns welche mit 16 Spulen gibt), ist bei den 53 W TDP auch schon iGPU, MC, PCIe,... in vollem Umfange vorbei - die werden aber alle nicht übertaktet. Der Teil, der übertaktet wird, ist knapp halb so hungrig, wie beim i7. Entsprechend sollte man mit halb so groß dimensionierter Spannungsversorgung genauso weit kommen und viele der Mittelklasse-OC-Boards verbauen afaik auch nicht so große Mosfets und Spulen, wie die ganz billigen Boards, die zwar weniger Bauteile verwenden, aber nominell die gleiche Leistung liefern müssen. Und im Gegensatz zu Sockel 1155, wo die Spannungsqualität des Mainboards von gewisser Bedeutung war, dürften viele kleine Mosfets/Spulen/Kondensatoren am gleichen Kanal/der gleichen Phase bei Haswell auch keinen Stabilitätsvorteil bringen.


----------



## IluBabe (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Intel Pentium G3258 auf 6.861,7 MHz übertaktet: Neuer Rekord*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Entsprechend sollte man mit halb so groß dimensionierter Spannungsversorgung genauso weit kommen und viele der Mittelklasse-OC-Boards verbauen afaik auch nicht so große Mosfets und Spulen, wie die ganz billigen Boards, die zwar weniger Bauteile verwenden, aber nominell die gleiche Leistung liefern müssen.


Die Bauteile sollen die Garantiezeit überstehen, das ist der einzige Anspruch des Herstellers. Und bei gegenwärtiger Entwicklung sollte ein OC System schon seine 4-5+ Jahre machen, da bedauernswerterweise die Leistung kaum noch angestiegen ist über die letzten Jahre. Die zwei Tatsachen laufen ab einem Zeitpunkt halt auseinander. Eine doppelt so lange Betriebszeit oder vielleicht auch noch mehr wie garantiert wird, wird auch beeinflusst von den verbauten Komponenten. 
Nominell sollte auch ein günstiges Board dies schaffen, ob es aber auch eine doppelt solange Betriebszeit wie vorgesehen schafft ist ein anderes Blatt Papier. Klar sind elektrische Bauteile idR verschleißfrei. Nur ist bei der Spannungsversorgung halt auch der ein oder andere Kondensator dabei. Wenn auf einer Phase der Kondensator kippt und man hat nur 3, dann ist da Armageddon auf dem Board. Bei höhrer Redundanz sieht das ganze anders aus.



> Und im Gegensatz zu Sockel 1155, wo die Spannungsqualität des Mainboards von gewisser Bedeutung war, dürften viele kleine Mosfets/Spulen/Kondensatoren am gleichen Kanal/der gleichen Phase bei Haswell auch keinen Stabilitätsvorteil bringen.


Die Verlagerung der Spannungsteilung in den Prozessor hat das ganze verändert. Am meisten jedoch das weniger Strom benötigt wird also an sich die Last geringer geworden ist zumindest bei Intel. AMD geht ja gerade den anderen Weg und baut noch größere Stromschlucker FX-prozessoren. Dennoch hat der Prozessor von Intel ne Eingangsspannung und die ist von der Spannungsversorgung im Umfeld abhängig. Wie stabil die gehalten wird bei entsprechnden Strömen über die Jahre hinweg ist nicht zu vernachlässigen. Wer billig kauf kauft zweimal.


----------

